# [erf] no /var/db/pkg (comment bousiller sa gentoo en 1min)

## kwenspc

Bon je sais pas si c'est exactement due à ça mais j'ai eu la bêtise de vider /var/db/pkg...   :Embarassed:   et maintenant je ne peus plus installer aucun soft:

```

# emerge gpm

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Je fais comment maintenant   :Confused:  (et le moteur de recherche du forum ne connait rien qui se rapporte à des mots clés comportant un '/' ...)

Y a pas une commande pour regéneré tout ce bazard?  (et en plus génial...gentoolkit n'est pas installé, mais qu'est ce que j'ai foutu???!   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

[edit] ok gentoolkit d'installé via l'option --nodeps, voyons voir...[/edit]

[edit2] vive le rhum, j'ai la bévue maintenant... ce n'est pas /var/db/portage mais bel et bien /var/db/pkg [/edit]

----------

## geekounet

 *man portage wrote:*   

>        /var/db/pkg/
> 
>               All  installed package information is recorded here.  If portage
> 
>               thinks you have a package installed, it is usually because it is
> ...

 

En clair, si tu l'as vidé, ya plus aucune info sur les packages installé, pour portage c'est comme si t'avais absolument rien  :Wink: 

Donc soit tu fais un emerge -e world, en espérant que ça passe, sinon tu réinstalles tout ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En clair, si tu l'as vidé, ya plus aucune info sur les packages installé, pour portage c'est comme si t'avais absolument rien 
> 
> Donc soit tu fais un emerge -e world, en espérant que ça passe, sinon tu réinstalles tout ...

 

Oh mais attends tu m'y fais penser: le ficheir world je l'ai encore, il contient tous les noms de paquets installés. Et "a priori" les info dans /var/db/pkg sont pas non plus bien compliquées... Y a peut-être moyen de reconstruire /var/db/portage avec un simple script du coup. Je vais voir (je dis ça en l'air: si ça se trouve c'est bel et bien impossible)

eh eh bah nan c'est mort  :Laughing:  (pas mal de ficheirs sont faisables mais pour le reste...même pas la peine)

et une gentoo de pétée, une!!!  \o/ (a priori le emerge -e world "devrait peut-être marcher"... mais ça me saoûle, je vais peut-être tout réinstaller de fait)

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> En clair, si tu l'as vidé, ya plus aucune info sur les packages installé, pour portage c'est comme si t'avais absolument rien 
> 
> Donc soit tu fais un emerge -e world, en espérant que ça passe, sinon tu réinstalles tout ... 
> ...

 

Non c'est impossible de tout reconstuire, en particulier la liste des fichiers et checksum de chaque paquet  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

comme tout est installé mais juste portage le sait pas, tu peux aussi faire un emerge -pve world, choper la liste, puis ensuite les réémerger un par un, sans collision-protect of course et avec l'option --nodeps

Ps: fais des scripts pour tout ça, fais surtout pas les paquets un à un à la main  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Restoring /var/db/pkg? t'aldera sûrement un peu (tous les liens ne marchent pas...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> comme tout est installé mais juste portage le sait pas, tu peux aussi faire un emerge -pve world, choper la liste, puis ensuite les réémerger un par un, sans collision-protect of course et avec l'option --nodeps
> 
> 

 

J'ai pensé à ça oui.

@truc: sympa merci  :Smile:   je vais essayer ça, je n'ai plus rien à perdre. (j'ai survolé le script regenpkgdb et ça revient à ce qu'à proposé Alexis, je vais tester ça ça coute rien)

Mais quitte à tout recompiler, je me demande si il serait pas plus "judicieux" que j'en profite pour réinstaller mon système et optimiser le partitionnement, la conf etc... Celle ci est très bien déjà mais j'ai trouvé quelques idées de plus (surtout côté partitionnement). J'ai un poil de temps devant moi, je vais tester votre idée et après j'aviserais. 

En tout cas après 2 aspirines...la redescente sur terre à été dur  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ouaaah 736 paquets à recompiler   :Shocked: 

/var/db/pkg a bien été regénerer: ça pécho juste toutes les entrées dans world, recréer les entrées dans db/pkg puis refait la même chose mais avec la liste des dépendances cette fois et on se retrouve avec une base quasi parfaite du moins dans la liste des paquets, mais comme dit plus haut, et c'est bien logique, pour tout ce qui est la liste des fichiers installées pour un paquet et les checksums correspondants: nada. Du coup... emerge -C ne sait pas quel fichier virer et se contente de virer l'entrée dans /var/db/pkg et c'est tout. Ce qui laisse présager qu'on a un gros risque de se retrouver avec quelques fichiers orphelins de-ci de-là dans le système.

Hum du coup... je suis pas super chaud, je vais finalement opté pour une réinstallation complète je crois.

----------

## blasserre

stage 1  ?    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> stage 1  ?   

 

euh non tout de même pas  :Neutral: 

En fait quand je parle d'optimisation il s'agit d'optimiser l'installation et la configuration pour l'usage que j'en ai (Donc plus particulièrement: partitionnement, configuration des use et surtout des fichiers dans /etc/portage/. Bref: rien qui ressemble à du bidouillage-hardcore)

----------

## blasserre

marrant le stage 1 ça fait plus bouger personne, même pas un bout de poil de troll concernant la fausse bonne idée, les fichiers orphelins, la quadruple-re-compilation...   :Sad: 

je dois être trop vieux... enfin bon, tous mes voeux de bonheur pour cette nouvelle aventure  :Smile: 

enfin, jamais deux sans trois hein :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin, jamais deux sans trois hein :p

 

alors celle ci est la 3ème  :Laughing: 

L'an dernier me suis amusé avec CFLAGS/LDFLAGS/prelink etc... j'y suis pas allé de main morte. Le mieux: c'est que ça fonctionnait! si si...

Le moins: c'est qu'à la mise à jour suivante tout à crashé lamentablement.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nemo13

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> marrant le stage 1 ça fait plus bouger personne
> 
> je dois être trop vieux... 

 

Bonsoir ,

pour y penser, encore faut-il:

soit casser sa machine  :Wink: 

soit la trouver obsolette .

va falloir que j'emette plein de mauvaise zzonde   :Twisted Evil: 

A+

( alsa 1.0.15 qui foire sur un kernel 23-R1 est-ce une excuse suffisante ? )

----------

## kwenspc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> marrant le stage 1 ça fait plus bouger personne
> 
> je dois être trop vieux... 

 

Ma première installation de Gentoo, fin 2002, je l'avais faite à partir d'un stage 1 snifff :')

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ( alsa 1.0.15 qui foire sur un kernel 23-R1 est-ce une excuse suffisante ? )

 

Hann carrément! allez hop casses moi tout ça!   :Surprised: 

----------

